# CPT codes for tooth extraction(s)



## sheiladarnell

I am helping a friend who is studying for certification thru an online course.  Her scenario presents extraction of numerous teeth including one from the palate.  Some are removed with complications involving flaps etc.  Her instructions state: assign CPT code - do not assign HCPCS D codes. The only CPT code I can come up with is 41899 which is an unlisted code requiring documentation be attached.  We would appreciate any suggestions from anyone familiar with coding dental extraction procedures. Thank you!


----------



## rscott

That is the only code that there is. When we bill using CPT we compare it to D-codes for the price per tooth.


----------



## beccib

*Tooth Extractions*

I agree, #41899 is the code we use as well.


----------

